# Rats! quite literally



## Liquidpoop (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, i spend all my time talkin about my new tortoise and i felt guilty on the rest of the guys so here are some pics i thought id share of my bestest pets.






(from left) Alfie, Bryan and Eddie





Just another one of Bryan and one of the others its impossible to tell them apart unless they are together (alfie is a bit bigger)





This is Phil he had to be put to sleep at the start of the year  due to a tumour. he lived almost 4 years and he was such a little legend in his own right i think he should be put on here to.

unfortunatley thats all of them, id have a zoo if i could but the little house i live in barley permits a dog  and i definatley cant have any more rats its hard to keep there cage clean and odour free with just the three of them. still not as bad as ferrets they were the stinkiest

anyways, for those interested
thanks for looking
Lp


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 31, 2008)

Liquidpoop said:


> Hey, i spend all my time talkin about my new tortoise and i felt guilty on the rest of the guys so here are some pics i thought id share of my bestest pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, LP. I used to have a couple of rats years ago. They were black except a white dash on their chests and paws. It looked like they were wearing suits so they were dubbed "Jake and Elwood" after the Blues Brothers 
They were fun little guys! I like Bryan's pattern.

Be well


----------



## Chucky (Dec 31, 2008)

Accccck! Set some traps! 

J/K They look like good pets although around here they are more of a problem than a pet.


----------



## Liquidpoop (Dec 31, 2008)

bryan looks like a mini badger he is cute,hes got the best personality too he likes the attention more than the others. we got alfie first but he got a bit lonely, so we went to the store and got bryan but then eddie would have been on his own in the store so we ended up with three. was good tho we got a three tier cage which is like a mansion for those guys for free from this freecycle website, the cage alone must have been worth Ã‚Â£100 was well impressed.

they were good pets until eddie bit me the other day was right p**sd off took a fair chunk out of my pinkie. he didnt mean it tho i dont think. its my own fault for passing treats threw the bars. they bite first and check what it is once they've got it

lp


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 11, 2009)

one of the best BEST pets my daughter ever had was a Female Rat.. The whole family loved her!! We too had to have her put down at the age of 4 because of a tumor..


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 27, 2009)

I know this thread is a bit old but I just wanted to say that I LOVE rats!! 
I've had 5 female rats and they were all wonderful. I lost my last rattie almost a year ago and I miss rats so much!


----------

